# Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?



## Versengold (15. Januar 2017)

*Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Die Frage steht ja bereits oben und zielt darauf ab welches Modell ich kaufen soll?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Tja, das musst du leider für dich selber entscheiden.
Die werden sagen ja und die anderen nein.
Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Monitor und vermisst du bei dem was?


----------



## azzih (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Schnelle Multiplayer Shooter sind 60Hz imo zu wenig, zumindest wenn du kompetitiv spielst. Mehr hz wirken deutlich flüssiger. Für normale Singleplayer Shooter etc. reichen natürlich auch 60hz vollkommen aus.


----------



## Combi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

ich hatte 60hz tft´s und bin auf einen 24er 144hz gsync tft acer predator gewechselt.
man merkt definitif einen unterschied.
aber ob der preisliche unterschied für dich ok ist,musst du wissen.ich werde keine 
tft´s  unter 144hz mehr nutzen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

wie @JoM79 bereits sagte, ist das sehr unterschiedlich. Ich persönlich, bekomme bei unter 80-90Hz schon Kopfschmerzen und mir wird teils auch schlecht. Auch eine G-Sync Konfiguration hat da bei mir nicht geholfen. Daher versuche ich jetzt immer auf >100Hz zu bleiben. Und da ich es nicht mag die Grafik Settings herunter zuschrauben, ist meine HW entsprechend teurer. Mir ist es das wert --> GTX 980TI + 144HZ GSync Monitor.


----------



## ThoSta (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Ist in etwa wie eine Droge. Wenn du es kennst willst nicht mehr darauf verzichten.
Wenn du es nicht kennst brauchst du es auch nicht weil 60Hz dann auch flüssig erscheinen.
Kennt jemand eine wissenschaftliche Erklärung warum man einen Unterschied merkt obwohl das Auge doch nur deutlich unter 30 Bilder pro Sekunde sieht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Ich habe mich in die Materie mal etwas eingelesen, wenn deine Hardwear die 144hz/FPS immer liefert dann ist es ein großer Unterschied dazu kommt was hast du für eine Grafikkarte da könntest du GSync oder FreeSync nutzen hat beides vor und Nachteile vor allem was das Budget angeht. Aber das ist eine andere Sache und führt nur wieder in eine Diskussion. 

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast CS:GO , Battlefield oder ähnliches zu testen auf 145Hz wäre es für dich einfacher. 

GS6 via Web


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Meinen Dell Professional P2416D habe ich von 60Hz auf 75Hz übertaktet, alleine schon der Sprung auf 75Hz ist eine Offenbarung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*



ThoSta schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine wissenschaftliche Erklärung warum man einen Unterschied merkt obwohl das Auge doch nur deutlich unter 30 Bilder pro Sekunde sieht?


In der aktuellen PCGH wird das in einem Artikel erklärt. Ganz simpel zusammengefasst: es ist eine unzulässige Vereinfachung und Verallgemeinerung, dass das Auge nur 25 (nicht 30) Bilder pro Sekunde sehen kann. Wie viele FPS ein Mensch als ruckelfrei wahrnimmt, ist sehr individuell.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Es geht da auch eher darum, dass die meisten Menschen einen Film ab 24fps als flüssig empfinden. 
Was ja nicht heisst, dass man darüber keinen Unterschied mehr erkennt.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.Kein zerreissendes Bild mehr ohne v sync. Einfach flüssiger auch bei rennspielen.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atent123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*



ThoSta schrieb:


> Ist in etwa wie eine Droge. Wenn du es kennst willst nicht mehr darauf verzichten.
> Wenn du es nicht kennst brauchst du es auch nicht weil 60Hz dann auch flüssig erscheinen.
> Kennt jemand eine wissenschaftliche Erklärung warum man einen Unterschied merkt obwohl das Auge doch nur deutlich unter 30 Bilder pro Sekunde sieht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Das Auge Arbeitet nicht in einzelnen Bildern.
Es geht dabei eher um das Gehirn.
Und das nimmt ab ich glaube es waren 24 Bildern die Sekunde das ganze nicht mehr nur als einzelne Bilder sondern als zusammenhängend war.
Zwischen das ist keine Dia Show mehr und das ist absolut Flüssig wie in echt ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*



Versengold schrieb:


> Die Frage steht ja bereits oben und zielt darauf ab welches Modell ich kaufen soll?



Kennst du vielleicht jemanden, bei dem du den Unterschied zwischen 144 Hz und 60 Hz mal antesten könntest (mit einem entsprechenden Display einfach im Spiel oder auf dem Desktop die Refreshrate zwischen 60 und 144 Hz hin- und herwechseln und dabei spielen)? Das Empfinden dafür ist meines Erachtens sehr subjektiv, genau wie der Umstand, ob man lieber höhere Bildraten oder eine bessere Optik haben möchte. Das muss man quasi am eigenen Leib erfahren, sonst kann man das nur sehr schlecht nachvollziehen.

Ich gehe beispielsweise mit einer GTX 1080 @2,0 GHz in Battlefield 1 auf 1440p, um 144 Hz und Bildraten >100 zu erhalten (da deckelt dann meist meine CPU), obwohl die GPU zu 90 % 60 Fps (bei 60 Hz) in Ultra HD packen würde. Aber mit 60 Hz und ~60 Fps fühlt sich das Spiel einfach nicht mehr "richtig" an. Das ist aber eine subjektive Sache und außerdem eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Ich persönlich würde aber eventuell eher nochmals die Wiederholfrequenz (144 Hz -> 240 Hz) denn die Auflösung steigern. Wobei da wiederum andere Faktoren Ärger machen, beispielsweise die CPU. Du brauchst viel, viel viel mehr CPU-Power, um 100 Fps+ in 1440p zu erzielen als 60 Fps in 2160p. In einigen Fällen ist das mit aktuellen Prozessoren tatsächlich gar nicht möglich. Wobei die hohen Refreshraten natürlich auch große Vorteile bringen, wenn die Bildraten die Refreshrate gar nicht ausschöpfen können. Probleme mit Tearing lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor, da haben Bildschirme mit hohen Refreshraten aber auch noch große Vorteile (bzw. eliminieren das Problem weitestgehend durch Free- oder Gsync).

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## SteffenRoeder (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Also 144hz ist klar besser für Shooter.  Die meisten die sagen,  dass 144hz nichts bringt, haben nir einen solchen Monitor besessen.  144hz ist für Pro-Gaming ein A und O.  Ich selbst besitze einen und werde ihn nie wieder hergeben.  Wenn du jedoch nur ein Gelegenheitspieler bist und dein System sowirso nirgends mehr als 60 FPS erreicht,  kann man getrost zu 60hz greifen.


----------



## janekdaus (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Ich komme auch mit dem u2515h in shootern absolut klar, dazu ist die Reaktionszeit nichtmal wirklich gut.

Das muss also wirklich jeder für sich ausmachen..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Ich finde es teilweise lustig, wenn manche Leute sagen man muss unbedingt 144Hz für pro gaming haben. 
Haben diese Leute schon mal gegen Pro Gamer gespielt?
Die brauchen nicht zwingend einen 144Hz um gut zu sein. 
Hab ein paar Mal einen von Fnatic im gegnerischen Team gehabt und selbst mit seinem 60Hz Monitor war er besser als die anderen. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Pros ihre Hardware gestellt bekommen. 
Das Gleiche bei grossen Turnieren.
Wenn das zB BenQ der Sponsor ist, stehen da auch überall BenQ Monitore.


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Ich empfehle ganz klar min. 144Hz. Auch wenn man keine 144FPS schafft, wirkt das Bild smoother. Die Monitore sind auch preislich nicht besonders weit auseinander, sodass sich ein 60Hz lohnen würde. Du kannst es dir ja auch mal in einem Elektro-Fachmarkt zeigen lassen.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Also ich Spiele BTF auf nen 60 Hz Monietor und bim immer auf dem Scoreboard also immer unter den Top 16.
Für tacktic Shooter wir BTF reichen 60Hz meiner Meinung nach aber für Shooter wie Cs:go leiber 144 Hz.
Da passiert die handlung von 1 sec auf die nächste.
Kommt halt immer auf die Skills des Spielers und seine Vorleiben darauf an.
Aber allgemein wirken 144 Hz deutlich flüssiger fürs Auge vorallem wenn man die Grafigdeteils reduzirt und in den 140 FPS bereich kommt.


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es teilweise lustig, wenn manche Leute sagen man muss unbedingt 144Hz für pro gaming haben.
> Haben diese Leute schon mal gegen Pro Gamer gespielt?
> Die brauchen nicht zwingend einen 144Hz um gut zu sein.
> Hab ein paar Mal einen von Fnatic im gegnerischen Team gehabt und selbst mit seinem 60Hz Monitor war er besser als die anderen.
> ...



Eben, besser wird man dadurch definitiv nicht, entweder man ist gut oder eben nicht...


----------



## batZen23 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

unbedingt? - nein
Mag man wieder zurückwechseln wenn man mal 144 Hz hatte? - auch definitiv nein


----------



## Maqama (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Ich spiele schon seit längerem mal mit dem Gedanken, meinen 25" FHD von 2011 auszutauschen.

Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht noch einmal 1080p will, sondern direkt 1440p nehmen würde.

In 1440p sind 144hz Monitore jedoch sehr teuer (500€+).
Dazu kommt, dass meine alte R9 280X in 1440p die Spiele kaum auf 60FPS hält und das auf mittleren Einstellungen.

Um die 144Hz effektiv zu nutzen, müsste ich also auch noch eine neue Graka kaufen.
Das wären Gesamtkosten von über 1000€+, was nur für 144hz einfach als zu extrem empfinde.

Daher werde ich wohl weiter bei meinen 60Hz bleiben.
Was ich auch als flüssig empfinde, bin aber auch keine 144hz gewöhnt.

Spielen tue ich übrigens aussschließlich BF1 und habe dort keine Probleme und bin immer ganz oben mit dabei.

Notwendig ist es wohl nicht, höchstens vielleicht wenn du professionell oder hauptberuflich auf Tunieren spielst.


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

ich bin die letzten 20 Jahre nicht an 60Hz gestorben, also würde ich auch sagen: Braucht man nicht unbedingt.

Da es aber zur Zeit nur UHD oder Hz gibt, habe ich UHD den Hz vorgezogen. Ein Glück stehen 144Hz UHDs ja in den Startlöchern .... 
2K für einen Monitor? Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

Wobei man aber auch anmerken muss, dass jeder 60Hz Monitor gleich gut ist.
Bei BF4 hatte ich damals arge Probleme mit dem LG 34UM65, aber mit Eizo FS2434 oder dem BenQ XL2720Z auf 60Hz ging es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dedde (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Braucht es für Shooter unbedingt 144 Hz oder reichen auch 60 Hz total aus?*

ja muss man selbst entscheiden. ich hab vor 5-6 jahren mal nen 120hz monitor gekauft, weil ich in 3d zocken wollte, war auch ganz nett, nur brauchte man grafikpower ohne ende. und ohne 3d lief es natürlich viel flüssiger. iwann waren mir dann hohe fps viel wichtiger und unverzichtbar. grade bei shootern, wenn man mal 100+fps gewohnt ist, möchte man echt nie wieder zurück. wenn ich mal bei meinem cousin bf1 auf 60hz spiele, mein ich das es ruckelt. ich spiel so ziemlich alles, außer gta5 mit 100+fps. um das ständig halten zu können ohne alles auf low zu drehen ist es eben ne teure sache. aber ich seh das gelassen, gaming ist mein hobby. da kann man schon mal was investieren


----------

